# Here's a freebee for everyone



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Here's a little calendar I put together for our newsletter. Some of you may recognize some of these fellows from my postings.

NAB


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh that is terrific! I do recognize most of them esp that little owl....nice job!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

SWEET! 

That is lovely, and most appropriate with your precious rescue birds.

I appreciate you sharing your calendar with us.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I recognize some of the sweeties.
Some faces you never forget.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great job - what a bunch of cuties!!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a fantastic calendar!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

That is a great calendar. I do remember most of the faces, I need to look up the ones that I don't. The 4th one down, I don't remember. I'll look up some of your old post. thank you, min


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Since I do my best to read ALL your threads, Nab, all are pretty familiar to me...even if they go back awhile...

What a beautiful CALENDAR!! WELL DONE!! 

Thank you so much for letting us take a peek!!

Love and Hugs and ALL THE BEST to you, Nancy and the Wild Animal Infirmary of Nevada!! You all do such a TERRIFIC job!!

Shi and Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice! I love 1 page calendars because I can see ALL the pictures ALL the time. I hate flipping the page to the next month and loosing a cute picture 
And I'd like to say that I admire what you do 
p.s. WHO could forget that little sweetie in the bottom left corner


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Nab, it's great. Love recognizing some of the special faces.

Linda


----------

